# '49 Phantom just picked up!



## nj_shore (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't posted in a while--- Too busy shoveling snow--
Yesterday I picked up this beautiful '49 Phantom--  
The guard seems to have been re-painted, no emblem.
There is no horn in the tank?? Was the horn an option?
serial # is F304070 -- 11/01 1949
 Finally got my hands on a PHANTOM!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2014)

All Phantoms had horns. It looks like your bike is at least partially restored/parts replaced e.g. seat. The serial should be under the  bottom bracket and it should also have a locking spring fork. Looks to be a pretty nice bike. I know there are a few Phantom haters on the forum but my very first classic bike was a Phantom and I had five of them at one time so they always hold a special place for me. They make great riders and the seat is probably one of the most comfortable ever put on a bike. Congrats. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 24, 2014)

Agreed. Phantoms are special bikes and I was thrilled when I got my first one. It seems to me that Car guys like myself are attracted to them. It must be all that chrome and flashy paint! BTW congratulations on your new bike!


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 24, 2014)

Great bikes indeed--- Rides awesome...

The serial # is F304070 -- 11/01 1949

You said all Phantoms have horns... why doesn't this one?  Does that make it not a Phantom tank?  Were there re-pop Phantom tanks without horns?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2014)

The tanks have been repo'd a few times at least. some have a faux horn button in them. A close up of what you are talking about would help. Better yet take the tank off and post some pics. Your bike looks to be a mix of new and old and the tank may be a replacement (repo) V/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 24, 2014)

I believe there were some repop Phantom style tanks produced in the 1990s / early 2000s that did not have a provision for a horn button. This is likely what's on the bike. Looks like a solid bike. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2014)

i had a 1995 with no horn,i think they called it an aniversty,came in maroon or green


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 25, 2014)

Tank Pics added


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2014)

That is a repo tank. Original tanks aren't too hard to come by if you decide to make it more original or just enjoy as is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 25, 2014)

*my 49 had no guatd decal.*

Mine had no decal on the guard other the the schwinn cross. Had the early seat and i think the holes were different then the later ones,  in the rear fender for the reflector. I don't think the deluxe reflector fit. Mine was a complete org.



nj_shore said:


> Great bikes indeed--- Rides awesome...
> 
> The serial # is F304070 -- 11/01 1949
> 
> You said all Phantoms have horns... why doesn't this one?  Does that make it not a Phantom tank?  Were there re-pop Phantom tanks without horns?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 25, 2014)

*also worth noting*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Mine had no decal on the guard other the the schwinn cross. Had the early seat and i think the holes were different then the later ones,  in the rear fender for the reflector. I don't think the deluxe reflector fit. Mine was a complete org.




Also my tank had an earlier script for the schwinn decal, I miss that bike!


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 26, 2014)

*My 49/50 Green Phantom*

That's a nice phantom NJ Shore.  This is my 49 Phantom with a 11/49 frame date so it may have been a Christmas bike into 1950. The paint is all original and one way it points a 49 is no phantom decal on the chainguard. I believe that decal was introduced in the later 1950 Phantoms.


----------



## skindel (Feb 27, 2014)

*thats a nice bike for sure*



cyberpaull said:


> That's a nice phantom NJ Shore.  This is my 49 Phantom with a 11/49 frame date so it may have been a Christmas bike into 1950. The paint is all original and one way it points a 49 is no phantom decal on the chainguard. I believe that decal was introduced in the later 1950 Phantoms.
> 
> View attachment 139653




but was wondering if its a phantom since everything i have read says only black in 49---so could it have been a b6 with a few switched parts or is what i read incorrect since there
are several books that are known to have mistakes ---??


----------



## skindel (Feb 27, 2014)

*49 truss rods*



nj_shore said:


> I haven't posted in a while--- Too busy shoveling snow--
> Yesterday I picked up this beautiful '49 Phantom--
> The guard seems to have been re-painted, no emblem.
> There is no horn in the tank?? Was the horn an option?
> ...




 the early truss rods were smaller in diameter


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 27, 2014)

skindel said:


> but was wondering if its a phantom since everything i have read says only black in 49---so could it have been a b6 with a few switched parts or is what i read incorrect since there
> are several books that are known to have mistakes ---??




I don't believe so. Since the frame date is 11/49. This bike was made for the 1950 market. Red, Green and Black Phantoms were produced for 1950.


----------

